# ** GruvenParts.com Releases Billet/Carbon Composite Intake Manifold Levers !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro



_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 9:59 AM 11-2-2009_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for a Friday !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for gruvenparts innovation!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Stay tuned for more products, and as always, drop us a line if you have any ideas for new products.


----------



## Original_337 (Nov 11, 2002)

Pics of wear their located on the manifold?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Original_337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Original_337* »_Pics of wear their located on the manifold?

Check out this youtube vid. You can see actuators moving about 3/4 way thru the vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXl06RaizqE


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for an affordable permanent solution to this problem.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet parts !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for new pictures !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> In stock now !!


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

there was a thread where a fellow did a DIY timing belt replacement on hi 4.2LV8. He identified where the plastic ones had snapped...it might be on vortex or the other clubtouareg.com forum. Others have mentioned their plastic ones snapping. Might be worth cross posting .


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jimbuffalo)*

He already posted and cross-posted on Club Touareg.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep, we need to spread the word on these. Cant believe local VW/Audi dealers are killing customers on their #[email protected]# plastic versions of these parts at $400-$800 a set. We actually sell these metal arms to dealers who are tired of getting yelled at by customers!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: ** GruvenParts.com Releases Billet/Carbon Composite Intake Manifold Levers !! (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro


Dealers are installing these


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock, let us know what you need!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump !!

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro
_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 9:58 AM 11-2-2009_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: ** GruvenParts.com Releases Billet/Carbon Composite Intake Manifold Levers !! (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro


Dont go to the dealer for these parts!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These make great stocking stuffers !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*EVERYTHING IS IN STOCK NOW !! *
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

up to the top !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
After Xmas bump








Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What else can we make for Touareg? Suggestions could result in a freebie to try out


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We've simplified the order selection process for these









* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for Monday


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_We've simplified the order selection process for these <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock. Call or email with any questions, we're here 24 x 7.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works guys, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts are in stock ready to ship








As always, call me if need be.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts in the works, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for 4.2L intake links that wont break!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new products in the works, stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I 
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 
Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 
*This is how we can warranty them for life!*
Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.
Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !
Fits the following vehicles:
2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We're always looking for new ideas to work on at GruvenParts.com
Submit us your ideas and help us by test fitting/evaluating prototypes and you will receive free parts!
Some noteworththy projects in the que at the moment include :
- billet oil dipstick tubes for almost all engines
- adj front swaybar end links for R32/TT/A3
- adj front upper control arms for A4/S4
- MK2 to MK3 serp belt conversion kit
- New Beetle / MK4 Jetta billet HVAC knobs
- MK2, MK3 VR6 engine mounts
Stay tuned for much more from http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts coming soon, too !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: ** GruvenParts.com Releases Billet/Carbon Composite Intake Manifold Levers !! (GruvenParts.com)*

Wow.This things gonna go on forever.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

we are trying to provide a reliable replacement for a big problem on these engines. Unfortunately, we need to get the word out so we can cover costs of making them. For replacement parts made of infinitely stronger material at $70 vs $400-$800 for cheap plastic from your dealer, it is a welcome product, right?


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

I looked, the V8 FSI that I have appears to have a different setup.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK we can make them as well - can you show us pics of it?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please feel free to suggest new part ideas. If we make it, you'll get free parts to try out








http://www.GruvenParts.com
[email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The die cut stickers have been reworked and will be back in stock next Friday. About 1" longer and a little taller too.






















http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *
*They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. *
Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free shipping. 
Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 
We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------

